# Post Contest - Vintage Overdrive (ended)



## GuitarsCanada

Just got a bunch of these in for the GC Shop, lets give one away for a member to give it a good workout.

Contest will run for one week, ends 8:00 pm EST Aug 12th

Post as often as you like, within reason of course.

Winner to be selected by random number generator using the post number

Details can be found here Joyo Vintage Overdrive


----------



## WannabeGood

Am I really the first? Awesome.

Regards,


----------



## Guitar101

*Wannabe2nd*


----------



## rollingdam

Please count me in-thanks


----------



## dbcanada

I'm in! thanks


----------



## zztomato

Overdrive me, baby!


----------



## unhobbit

*Here I go*

I hope I win...


----------



## greco

Thanks for the opportunity to participate in another great post contest. Much appreciated.

Seems like a cool pedal.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Bucktron

Party on Wayne!! O V E R D R I V E !


----------



## Irish

Me to i hope i win Cheers


----------



## Scandalous

*Pick me*

Free gear is always welcome!


----------



## Beatles

can't miss out on this one!


----------



## Willowsbrook

*Overdrive....just what I need..*

This will be just an awesome addition to some shreds...


----------



## jrguitars

Sounds great!


----------



## Retep

Whoo hoo! That would be an awesome addition to my Boogie MkIV setup!


----------



## pitchwest

Woot Woot! Canada!!


----------



## pantsinants

Love will win


----------



## mrmatt1972

My boost just died, I need a new gain pedal! Pick me, pick me!


----------



## NGroeneveld

I give many many pleases to win this contest!!


----------



## axestronomer

Thanks for a chance to win.
Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## mrmatt1972

In again.........................


----------



## reitze

*Have fun!*

I think I'll pass on the constest with just 1 --- ooops misread the instructions already - 1 post puts me in the constest. If I win please do pick the next number! Don't need the peddle.


----------



## Andy

Let's give this a shot.


----------



## WLDWST

Awesome Contest. Thanks!


----------



## Dr.Tone

*Very nice!*

Wouldn't mind winning that baby and doing a side-by-side comparison with my FET Dream!
;-)


----------



## HiLift

Are you home yet? LOL.

Please include me in the draw, thank you for the invitation!


----------



## Guitars1

*Cheers!*

Cheers! Nice site.


----------



## wpgbluesman

*awesome*

First time to post for a contest but would love to win the pedal


----------



## neldom

Definitely worth a try...


----------



## onehourlater

I'm in - Sounds dandy


----------



## carpart67

Did I win? =P


----------



## shamus19

*I like that*

That would go nicely with my new little tube amp. Count me in.


----------



## Brennan

Tossing my hat into the ring.


----------



## Freddy Gabrsek

Thank you for the opportunity to participate in this generous contest!


----------



## Chito

Would be a wonderful addition to my overdrive collection. ;D


----------



## LastChancers

Give me this Joyo, Guitars Canada.


----------



## jimihendrix

Count me in...


----------



## moray james

sounds good to me.


----------



## canadian_man_44

I'd love this pedal. Pick me please.largetongue


----------



## marcos

Ooooh pick me......


----------



## snacker

count me in!


----------



## Jimmy B

Party on Garth!!!


----------



## davetcan

I'm in. I like the Alpha so I should like this, LOL.


----------



## Biggy Boy

I would love to win this pedal!


Glen


----------



## axeman

I'm in, thanks!


----------



## Bolerama

*Overdrive contest*

Enter me too, please.


----------



## smerkette

would love to win that pedallargetongue


----------



## retropedro

*Post Contest - Vintage Overdrive*

"Bewdiful" vintage Green cast case with vintage Yellow chicken head Knobs. If won this would match my 1988 Graffiti Yellow Fender Stratocaster Plus with Green scratchplate and Cream Lace Sensors. Hope I win, thankyou for including me in your contest. retropedro.


----------



## generic

Count me in and thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Clothears

*Oh Dear*

Not another pointless "post whatever you like" thread in the hope of winning something which, if you actually wanted, and were a serious guitarist, you would own already. Pathetic.

I mean, what ever is the point of this? Is it to see of there is anyone out there still reading these posts? No, that's not it, because I don't visit this forum at all, and I still know about this thread because of the great push advertising from the Admins. So that's not it.

Is it a carrot to encourage me to return to these forums? No, that's not it, because once I have posted this pointless drivel, I'm outta here until the next time Admin sends me a pointless offer I can't refuse.

But this post counts, and, if Admin is to be believed, I have as much chance as the most dedicated follower of this forum. I hope I win!!!

Why can't there be some skill involved in entering? I mean, this is about GUITARS and the playing thereof, right? Not about winning the lottery. Or is that too hard? Is it the case that this forum is not actually populated by guitarists with any demonstrable knowledge or skill at all?

Give goodies out to those who deserve them from a guitarist perspective, which will raise the bar a bit, and then maybe I'll pop by on occasions where there is not a lottery running.


----------



## Misterock

Awesome thing.....
Please, put my name in the hat.
Thanks.


----------



## PaulS

always in for a chance at the win...


----------



## scooter092067

*Whoho win a pedal awsome*

Hope I win I have never won anything...


----------



## ONFLOOR AUDIO

Nothing beats a free pedal !!
Thanks !!!


----------



## Robert1950

Man! There were already 55 posts before I found about this.


----------



## Newton

thanks good idea!


----------



## JDW3

Did I win?


----------



## linuxkid

I won! Thanks ~..'


----------



## greco

Clothears said:


> Not another pointless "post whatever you like" thread in the hope of winning something which, if you actually wanted, and were a serious guitarist, you would own already. *Pathetic.*
> 
> I mean, what ever is the point of this? Is it to see of there is anyone out there still reading these posts? No, that's not it, because I don't visit this forum at all, and I still know about this thread because of the great push advertising from the Admins. So that's not it.
> 
> Is it a carrot to encourage me to return to these forums? No, that's not it, because once I have posted this pointless drivel, I'm outta here until the next time Admin sends me a pointless offer I can't refuse.
> 
> But this post counts, and, if Admin is to be believed, I have as much chance as the most dedicated follower of this forum. I hope I win!!!
> 
> Why can't there be some skill involved in entering? I mean, this is about GUITARS and the playing thereof, right? Not about winning the lottery. Or is that too hard? *Is it the case that this forum is not actually populated by guitarists with any demonstrable knowledge or skill at all?*
> 
> Give goodies out to those who deserve them from a guitarist perspective, which will raise the bar a bit, and then maybe I'll pop by on occasions where there is not a lottery running.


Whoa pal !!...With only having 2 posts in GC, you are certainly coming on strong!!

I have a very long fuse...but YOU just lit it.

*"Pathetic".*..that will certainly endear you, as a newbie, to so many GC members.

*"Is it the case that this forum is not actually populated by guitarists with any demonstrable knowledge or skill at all?" 
*Do you build guitars, play professionally, teach music/guitar, repair amplifiers, build/design effects, write music and/or lyrics, etc, etc, etc.

*"maybe I'll pop by on occasions...."*
Don't go out of your way, please, your excellency. 

I feel better now. Mods..please delete this if you feel it the deletion is warranted.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## debrad

I've had my eye on Joyo's Ultimate Octave this week but would LOVE to add the Vintage Overdrive (or any Joyo stomps for that matter!).

- brad -


----------



## Robert1950

Okay,... I'm playing catchup here.


----------



## Guest

Joyo? This is the infamous re-brand that took TGP by storm?


----------



## michaelscofield

I haven't added a new pedal in ages, would be super excited to try this one!!


----------



## foghorn99

please add me to the list....luv to try this with my Lentz T


----------



## boyon00

good luck everybody....


----------



## stever67

I'd be more than happy to win! Fingers crossed


----------



## captainbrew

Count me in!


----------



## zurn

W00t!!! me wantee!


----------



## Robert1950

I could always use another pedal.


----------



## bobb

I'll play too.


----------



## slimtyre

*Overdrive Pedal*

I would like to overdrive in the vintage 
lane
Cheers
Tim


----------



## 60_Revolutions

Oh cool this would be awesome..


----------



## Short Circuit

Cool overdrive pedal. It would look good on my pedalboard!!!

Mark


----------



## mikester

I bet it sounds as cool as it looks!


----------



## Obamistake

Radial Tonebone TriMode...the only distortion pedal you'll ever need.


----------



## Junior24xx

Hello, Would love this pedal


----------



## KujaSE

+1 to enter, this would be lovely


----------



## dodgechargerfan

Cool! Count me in, please.


----------



## dodgechargerfan

Cool! Count me in, please.


----------



## TwangOmatic

Strangely I do not yet own a TS clone. It would be great to get one free.


----------



## PaulS

Slip another entry in before I forget...


----------



## LowWatt

My band just broke up...do I get free stuff?


----------



## Soundpurist

I wannnnnit!


----------



## Clean Channel

I'll give'er a good home


----------



## Spekter

I like free stuff too.


----------



## kkiinnggeerr

i'm in thanks


----------



## Ti-Ron

I also like free stuf, but free overdrive...let them come to me!


----------



## sulphur

I'm in, 88 please!


----------



## Harold Dickert

Love to hear my Dickert Guitars (www.dickert.ca) through one of these Overdrives...


----------



## mokomon

would love to win that


----------



## deffjeff

I'd love to win it!


----------



## elmore

It would really blow my mind to win such an refined and joyful machine of overdriven bliss!


----------



## re4650

Thanks for the chance to further crowd my pedal board!

Much appreciated..really!


----------



## bobguitar

Tell you what. Why not avoid all the pleading, whining and crying and just mail me the pedal now.
That way I can stop begging right away.....pleaaaaase!!!!


----------



## Chito

Looking forward to winning this one. Would be a great birthday present.


----------



## steve_rolfeca

Thank goodness that this is MY lucky day...


----------



## -ST-

Just started building a pedal board. Looks like a great addition.

Thanks for the contest!


----------



## Dekker

I'm crossing my fingers!


----------



## Orcslayer

Me want overdrive!


----------



## copperhead

count me in


----------



## shoretyus

Robert1950 said:


> Man! There were already 55 posts before I found about this.


Gee I am even slower .... must be summer huh....


----------



## jimihendrix

Count me in...again...


----------



## Gerry B

Funky looking pedal!


----------



## sbrat

Metal casing, true bypass, sounds really interesting. I would really would like to try it!


----------



## Herk

*i know i can put it to good use...*

and i have friends who can too....


----------



## PaulS

Feelin' lucky this could be the post.


----------



## Jeemy55

*Sounds great!*

I could use one of these..I have a one channel Ampeg Jet..


----------



## airboss

I'm there count me in


----------



## big frank

Great prize. Looks like a nice pedal.


----------



## Robert1950

Would this pedal be any good for Smoke on the Water?


----------



## maceland

Nothing like a Vintage Overdrive to make your day shine!


----------



## kenehdn

I wish everyone good luck...I have an open question: What is it (or what was it) that makes you get the guitar out?


----------



## roaddoc

*prize*

would like to win


----------



## joycefromns

*Vintage Overdrive Contest*

Thanks for the opportunity :food-smiley-004:


----------



## ohdino

I could use a new overdrive pedal. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## smorgdonkey

Anyone could use another overdrive!


----------



## kenehdn

In 2008, upon a recommendation from an EBay seller - I bought his Ibanez SC-420 for $350 - I borrowed a Joe Bonamassa CD from the library. 
Had no idea who this player was but I checked-out the available title "You & Me". A playing songcrafter extraordinaire...an inspiration in the truest sense. Now, Joe's work with Black Country Communion makes me feel like the I'm back in the '70s - with a little bit more grey!
I've since sold that Ibanez and over the years: an Art&Lutherie A-E, an ESP 1000-MGO, a Jay Turser strat, a Traynor head (to an appreciative buyer in BC) and a VOX amp...and since I parlayed that and some decent cash into a Blue G&L Legacy Special, a Tobacco-Sunburst G&L Invader, a black MIK Fender Squire Strat, a Brazillian-burst Dean Soltero, a Fender Cyber Deluxe, a Peavey Classic 50 and a VOX DA-20 plus various pedals and other guitar effects.
Still have lots of guitar playing to learn...but I am so looking down that road...


----------



## sulphur

#118 is the ticket.


----------



## Jeff B.

Count me in too.


----------



## dooey263

My very first post.... Sure to be a winner!!!


----------



## copperhead

I even comes in my favourite color


----------



## Milkman

Yeah baby. O ver drive

O vir driv

Oh fur dry


Gopher try




Badgers cry



I'm in


----------



## the_7th_samurai

I've got the O/D blues.........


----------



## regala

Please enter me, too! I need a new overdrive!!!


----------



## rcacs

Hook me up!

cheers


----------



## flatpikkr

Thanks for the chance to win!


----------



## rtaylor1956

*Looks good*

Never seen or used one but would be willing to give it a run for the money and follow it up with a write up on NUMUBU Social Networking | NuMuBu | Musician Network | Empowering Artists & Musicians


----------



## barglefurn

*I need more dirt in my life*

I need more dirt in my life


----------



## mrmatt1972

Me again, hope I win (for once in my life kqoct)


----------



## copperhead

barglefurn said:


> I need more dirt in my life


I forget that porn sites name ...........now .............sigiifa


----------



## kenehdn

Getting dirty eh?


----------



## michaelscofield

Getting another post in, would really appreciate this pedal


----------



## sulphur

Third times a charm.


----------



## mhammer

As if I need another overdrive, but sure, what the heck, count me in.


----------



## Guest

mhammer said:


> As if I need another overdrive, but sure, what the heck, count me in.


Haha. Where'd that picture go from your pedal party? People need context to understand just how big a big pedal collection is!


----------



## jimihendrix

I'm in...


----------



## copperhead

jimihendrix said:


> I'm in...


That's Uncle Bill


----------



## Tightbutloose

Would love to give it a good workout 
Count me in too.


----------



## skleung

cool pedal! I would put it to good use


----------



## avalancheMM

Count me in!


----------



## jpeek345

*overdrive is just a drive over*

Hey,

I am in Rochester, New York. 

-just south of Toronto, Ontario. Canada.
I hope I am still eligible. :smilie_flagge17:

Jay Peek


----------



## Tarbender

Please... I need to win something else.


----------



## JCJ

This is the first time I've entered into the GC post contest...would be cool to win.


----------



## vox_rox

Gawd - how much do I love being part of GuitarsCanada? What a great source of information, and free stuff too! Count me in guys...


----------



## Andy

Who does number 2 work for?


----------



## kenehdn

Bachman-Turner would be so proud....


----------



## desert-tone

I want to win!


----------



## mrmatt1972

I need me some overdrive


----------



## michaelscofield

Me too, just a looper here! Need some rock


----------



## Robert1950

Me me me me me me !!!!


----------



## Mr Yerp

Just...one..more...pedal, please!


----------



## zurn

I think i'm just gonna go ahead a buy one for the GC Shop


----------



## elehti

*joyo OD*

Need this pedal!


----------



## copperhead

I hope whoever wins post a review


----------



## PaulS

I certainly hope to.


----------



## copperhead

Im sure they will


----------



## debrad

Might as well try to improve my chances...would love a Vintage Overdrive!


----------



## zontar

Wow--lots of posts before I even get here.
Hopefully the winning post isn't from a page before this one.


----------



## allthumbs56

Count me in - Lawdy knows I needs another OD!


----------



## mcnite

first, second, whatever. I just want to overdrive~!!


----------



## Hannahisawesome

*Post*

I better win, dammit!


----------



## urko99

I'll have a taste of this oppertunity!


----------



## mkaye

my daughter says i'm on a winning streak - let's see


----------



## scratchypants

Me too, please.


----------



## Dekker

Count me in!


----------



## spierss

*Great prize!*

Count me in too!


----------



## PaulS

I am due for a win sooner or later, hope this is the one


----------



## kenehdn

Woke up, got out a bed, dragged my butt here and posted


----------



## urko99

Watching Shark week on discovery and posting for an overdrive.


----------



## jimihendrix

The painful truth...


----------



## GuitarsCanada

iaresee said:


> Joyo? This is the infamous re-brand that took TGP by storm?


Actually, its the Ultimate Drive that was involved in the whole scandal, which is supposed to be a clone of the OCD. This one is a TS clone. I have tried them both out. They are nice pedals.


----------



## jimsz

Always into Vintage. Thanks.


----------



## ezcomes

i'm in need of an overdrive pedal...mine sucks...


----------



## mrmatt1972

I need some grit and some dirt.


----------



## Guest

*Joyo Overdrive Contest*

Guitars Canada rocks!


----------



## hollowbody

just noticed this now! I'm a little late getting on this bandwagon, but count me in!


----------



## corsair64

It's shiney and green. I'm in...


----------



## traynor_garnet

Count me in too. However, I never win anything . . . (prove me wrong)

BTW, am I the only one who didn't realize GC actually has a store?

TG


----------



## keeperofthegood

I wanna put the JOYO JOYO JOYO JOYO down in my gear, down in my gear down in my gear....


----------



## mrmatt1972

traynor_garnet said:


> Count me in too. However, I never win anything . . . (prove me wrong)
> 
> BTW, am I the only one who didn't realize GC actually has a store?
> 
> TG


GC has a store? where?


----------



## zurn

mrmatt1972 said:


> GC has a store? where?


Click on the Store link up top next to the Audiotrax link or just go here.


----------



## bw66

Not sure how I missed this thread 'til now... 

but I'm in!!!


----------



## Tugbar

I'm IN !!!!!


----------



## LowWatt

I've never won anything. Let's change that.


----------



## paco

I'd like to giv'er a go!


----------



## Markystang

Ya I'm in!:wave:


----------



## kenehdn

It's not over until it's overdrive...you can quote me on that


----------



## al3d

Badaboom...never won anything in my life..but what they he!...


----------



## jimihendrix

What's missing from this picture...???...Overdrive...!!!...


----------



## urko99

Overdrive aholic!


----------



## zontar

I hope some of these posters with low post counts aren't just posting here to win a pedal, but will actually stay & contribute to the community.
Because--hey, if you're into guitar and want to join in--I say welcome.


----------



## PaulS

Time to get one more entry in, revamping the pedal board this just might fit in.


----------



## hardasmum

I hope I win.

Thinking about modding it and reselling it under the moniker "The Super Mojo Overdrive II"


----------



## sulphur

Or Beta Drive!

Oh, another entry.


----------



## blam

Pick me. Has anyone here actually demo'd one of these?


----------



## wotsthebuzz

Sweet pedal


----------



## michaelscofield

Oooh man would really like it


----------



## kenehdn

Somewhere overdrive the rainbow...


----------



## Robert1950

This is a post for the pedal...


----------



## Skeezix

Now wouldn't that be nice little piece to have on the pedal board...


----------



## urko99

Cardinal Puff makes his last post of the evening.


----------



## keto

If I win Scott can hang onto it and I'll donate it back for a raffle for the site.


----------



## mrmatt1972

If I win I'll keep it! 

Then I'll write a review.


----------



## stratman89

:food-smiley-004: Count me in!


----------



## zontar

I was curious about this pedal so I searched for videos of it.

The first one I found had horrible sound--but it was the same setting for 2 or 33 excruciating minutes. (I had to see if he changed the settings--he did not.)
Undaunted I kept searching--maybe it was the recording, maybe it was the amp or the guitar, or some combination--or just a setting I didn't like.

So I found some other videos where the guy playing actually adjusted the controls to show different settings/sounds you can use.

There are certainly some usable sounds from that pedal.


----------



## kenehdn

It's Monday...1st gear only...all day


----------



## Robert1950

The cat wants attention. Almost stepped on the keyboard while I was posting this.


----------



## Milkman

greco said:


> Whoa pal !!...With only having 2 posts in GC, you are certainly coming on strong!!
> 
> I have a very long fuse...but YOU just lit it.
> 
> *"Pathetic".*..that will certainly endear you, as a newbie, to so many GC members.
> 
> *"Is it the case that this forum is not actually populated by guitarists with any demonstrable knowledge or skill at all?"
> *Do you build guitars, play professionally, teach music/guitar, repair amplifiers, build/design effects, write music and/or lyrics, etc, etc, etc.
> 
> *"maybe I'll pop by on occasions...."*
> Don't go out of your way, please, your excellency.
> 
> I feel better now. Mods..please delete this if you feel it the deletion is warranted.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


LOL, I was thinking much the same. Talk about looking a gift horse in the mouth. Don't do us any favours Clothears.


----------



## shoretyus

keto said:


> If I win Scott can hang onto it and I'll donate it back for a raffle for the site.


If I win I donate my _other overdrive win_ back for a raffle..........................

I am not worthy.............


----------



## Dekker

Looking forward to trying it out (when I win) :banana:


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Clothears said:


> Not another pointless "post whatever you like" thread in the hope of winning something which, if you actually wanted, and were a serious guitarist, you would own already. Pathetic.
> 
> I mean, what ever is the point of this? Is it to see of there is anyone out there still reading these posts? No, that's not it, because I don't visit this forum at all, and I still know about this thread because of the great push advertising from the Admins. So that's not it.
> 
> Is it a carrot to encourage me to return to these forums? No, that's not it, because once I have posted this pointless drivel, I'm outta here until the next time Admin sends me a pointless offer I can't refuse.
> 
> But this post counts, and, if Admin is to be believed, I have as much chance as the most dedicated follower of this forum. I hope I win!!!
> 
> Why can't there be some skill involved in entering? I mean, this is about GUITARS and the playing thereof, right? Not about winning the lottery. Or is that too hard? Is it the case that this forum is not actually populated by guitarists with any demonstrable knowledge or skill at all?
> 
> Give goodies out to those who deserve them from a guitarist perspective, which will raise the bar a bit, and then maybe I'll pop by on occasions where there is not a lottery running.


Geez, I missed this one when it got posted. You would think a vicious geek like this would have never joined up, or just deleted his account once he found out we were all a bunch of useless, boring twits. I will save him the trouble of deleting it though. I will do that now.


----------



## Milkman

GuitarsCanada said:


> Geez, I missed this one when it got posted. You would think a vicious geek like this would have never joined up, or just deleted his account once he found out we were all a bunch of useless, boring twits. I will save him the trouble of deleting it though. I will do that now.


Yeah but then we won't have the honour and pleasure of having his company here. Us wannabes need stimulation from real guitarists like him.


----------



## Margolispei

This would be a great addition to the setup!!


----------



## Margolispei

Add me to this list!! Sweet.


----------



## Chubba

I'm ok with the element of chance here! - great prize!


----------



## mgarofolo

I'm in for winning.


----------



## Dennis

Sweet pedal! I'm all for a cheap, talentless hack, who's never successfully built a guitar in his life, like me, winning it in a lottery instead of a skill-based challenge or whatever that other guy was on about lol


----------



## smorgdonkey

Clothears said:


> Not another pointless "post whatever you like" thread in the hope of winning something which, if you actually wanted, and were a serious guitarist, you would own already. Pathetic.
> 
> I mean, what ever is the point of this? Is it to see of there is anyone out there still reading these posts? No, that's not it, because I don't visit this forum at all, and I still know about this thread because of the great push advertising from the Admins. So that's not it.
> 
> Is it a carrot to encourage me to return to these forums? No, that's not it, because once I have posted this pointless drivel, I'm outta here until the next time Admin sends me a pointless offer I can't refuse.
> 
> But this post counts, and, if Admin is to be believed, I have as much chance as the most dedicated follower of this forum. I hope I win!!!
> 
> Why can't there be some skill involved in entering? I mean, this is about GUITARS and the playing thereof, right? Not about winning the lottery. Or is that too hard? Is it the case that this forum is not actually populated by guitarists with any demonstrable knowledge or skill at all?
> 
> Give goodies out to those who deserve them from a guitarist perspective, which will raise the bar a bit, and then maybe I'll pop by on occasions where there is not a lottery running.


Can I say that I think this guy is a bone holster?

Is that permitted on the forum?

I just want to express that it is my true sentiment and that I want another chance at the win.


----------



## ezcomes

some people can only get off on stirring the pot


----------



## rearviewmirror2

I would love to win - count me in. Please. Thank you.


----------



## mrmatt1972

Despite Clothears' rant, i still want to win.


----------



## doriangrey

can't have too many pedals ;o) count me in! 
cheers


----------



## greco

smorgdonkey said:


> Can I say that I think this guy is a bone holster?
> 
> Is that permitted on the forum?
> 
> I just want to express that it is my true sentiment and that I want another chance at the win.


I have asked fro my response to Clothears post to be deleted...he made me very angry and I reacted a bit too spontaneously. Apologies to all forum members.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## jimihendrix

I gots ta git me some overdrive...


----------



## blam

wow....this thread seems to be getting borderline hostile.


----------



## PaulS

Time to sneak in another entry


----------



## hollowbody

greco said:


> I have asked fro my response to Clothears post to be deleted...he made me very angry and I reacted a bit too spontaneously. Apologies to all forum members.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


haha, no apology necessary! I'm sure you were just echoing sentiments we all felt!

FWIW - if I win, I'm gonna send the pedal to Clothears if I can hunt down his info. Seems like he really doesn't want to be the recipient of the prize in an unskilled lottery, so it would probably really chap his ass if it just showed up for him

Or, and more likely, he'll take it and like it after all his braggadocio. What a tool.


----------



## humannewman

*Contest*

Please count me in for the contest.


----------



## Robert1950

I wonder what Scotty Moore would have sounded like with this OD back in his day?


----------



## Chubba

Robert1950 said:


> I wonder what Scotty Moore would have sounded like with this OD back in his day?


i don't know if it have been called Vintage OD - maybe 'sounds from the future'?


----------



## whoson

Count me in!


----------



## Last_Train

I`m IN ! Overdrive Me !


----------



## NIK0

Im in.........................


----------



## thinlizzy

count me in please


----------



## kenehdn

Monday is almost over...drive!


----------



## brimc76

Count me in too please.


----------



## Robert1950

I'm gonna win a pedal! Nyah-nyah!


----------



## hollowbody

Just had an awesome dinner. Wish o had a new OD pedal to go with it!


----------



## Chito

More OD pedals!!


----------



## dodgechargerfan

Is it overdrive yet?


----------



## urko99

Sure would like to take that OD for a spin!


----------



## mrmatt1972

I have no witty comment, I just need to post one last time today.


----------



## shizno

Would love it been needing a good overdrive for a while


----------



## jimihendrix

Robin...must...find...Batman's...overdrive...pedal...quick...


----------



## Bruce

lets crank it uplargetongue


----------



## zontar

Steven Wright with a guitar.
I think he might be better than I am.
[video=youtube;b-_q9gcKxjE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-_q9gcKxjE[/video]


----------



## debrad

Still hoping to win this pedal. I've heard great stuff about ALL their stomps...so why not start my addiction with a free Vintage Overdrive?!?!?!

- brad -


----------



## naisen

:wave:
i'd take it for a spin. could it replace my bad monkey??


----------



## Peter

Cool looking pedal count me in


----------



## kenehdn

Good morning...it's Tuesday...2nd gear...


----------



## Fader

Yeah! I have room on the pedal board.


----------



## Big_Daddy

I can always use another pedal. Thanks, GC!!


----------



## Chubba

this would sit nicely in the empty space on my pedal board as well!


----------



## Budda

Entered! I do enjoy some good dirt!


----------



## smorgdonkey

I want to be an overdrive recipient.


----------



## BlackAngusYoung

Thanks for the chance to win!


----------



## Merlin

Hmmmm....I don't have any of this type of O/D. Be nice to have on my board.


----------



## Big_Daddy

Bumparoonie.


----------



## Rumble_b

I must be blind!! I just noticed this contest this morning. I'm usually on these things like a fat kid on a cupcake!!


----------



## mrmatt1972

Me again, just trying to improve my odds.


----------



## zurn

Post #261 will be the winner i'm sure


----------



## hardasmum

My bets are on post #262


----------



## hollowbody

Bet if the kids in London had them a Vintage Overdrive, they wouldn't be rioting!


----------



## Big_Daddy

A Vintage OD for a vintage guy.


----------



## Budda

Cars have overdrive as well


----------



## PaulS

Still time to get another entry in


----------



## Fader

One is all you need.


----------



## ezcomes

i plan on using it for a boost...however...if i really like it...it may turn into my overdrive sound!


----------



## simescan

Maybe this post will be the winner...


----------



## allthumbs56

one more time should be the lucky one...........


----------



## rollingdam

one more time for me too


----------



## Woof

Interesting looking pedal... and I need a new overdrive


----------



## foucreault

Nice prize..
Rock on!


----------



## michaelscofield

Itchin' to try it if I'm so fortunate


----------



## Robert1950

And now for something completely different. A man with an overdrive pedal up his nose.


----------



## zontar

Another humorous guitar related video.
[video=youtube;J6UA-7yHO14]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6UA-7yHO14[/video]
yeah--we don't have to do that--but I felt like giving back...


----------



## smorgdonkey

Rock the Casbuh!


----------



## urko99

just gonna have some fun with that new OD!


----------



## mrmatt1972

my tubes want to scream!!!!


----------



## copperhead

You guy's are day dreaming ,A psychic told me. I'm wining it kkjuw


----------



## sulphur

*281*, that's the ticket...


----------



## Robert1950

The prototype for Gibson's Firebird X.


----------



## kenehdn

Doctor's orders....I need some overdrive


----------



## zurn

I'll be receiving my Joyo Ultimate Drive today the Vintage Overdrive would make a nice pair


----------



## Big_Daddy

Hook me up, GC!


----------



## Chubba

I'm pretty much under-driven - some overdrive should even things out.


----------



## Woof

Just a quick reminder, I still need a new overdrive


----------



## ezcomes

its no cowbell but it'll ring my ears


----------



## markxander

intrigued!


----------



## Leftyjay

Overdrive me baby!


----------



## Leftyjay

I mean, I NEED that OD !


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## mrmatt1972

Leftyjay said:


> I mean, I NEED that OD !


Need, want, whatever. I just want to win for once.


----------



## zurn

come on down!


----------



## Rumble_b

Round number two for me!!!


----------



## PaulS

Does the need for a new OD seem obvious here...


----------



## jimihendrix

Need an overdrive for my cleanish shoe amp...


----------



## PaulS

does that come with a left ext cabinet...


----------



## copperhead

Wheres the 12AX7 socket ?


----------



## the_fender_guy

I guess I'm in


----------



## debrad

One last ditch effort...fingers are crossed...


----------



## zontar

copperhead said:


> You guy's are day dreaming ,A psychic told me. I'm wining it kkjuw


And then dining it?
Just have it home by 11.


----------



## hollowbody

zontar said:


> And then dining it?
> Just have it home by 11.


har! how 'bout we just abscond with her and elope down in the Juarez or something?


----------



## jimihendrix

Don't ask...just enter me in the draw...


----------



## jimihendrix

Nothing to see here...move along....


----------



## canadian_man_44

Waiting for my overdrive. Can't move along yet.


----------



## kenehdn

It's Thursday...weekend nears...getting ready to kick it into....


----------



## Dekker

Interesting urinals...

But on topic - count me in


----------



## Robert1950

This draw is brought to you by the number 8.478594.


----------



## copperhead

jimihendrix said:


> Don't ask...just enter me in the draw...


HAHAHAHA ...It's Either a I-PON or a Tam-Pod


----------



## jimihendrix

There's a "woofers and tweeters" joke in there somewhere...


----------



## keeperofthegood

+ Reply to Thread


----------



## Woof

just because page #313 seems like a good idea.


----------



## LowWatt

Ummm where is this pic from?



jimihendrix said:


> Nothing to see here...move along....


----------



## jimihendrix

Just "right click" on the pic...select "view image info"...the URL will show up...


----------



## Big_Daddy

In for the win (again).


----------



## hollowbody

jimihendrix said:


> don't ask...just enter me in the draw...


omg, i want one!!!!


----------



## zurn

Lol thats awesome  Do the speaker cones get hard when you play with the pedal ? lol


----------



## captainbrew

Me want a new overdrive pedal!


----------



## blusician

Awesome! Guitar stuff!


----------



## TWRC

WOW! How did I just stumble across this thread now? I'm in!


----------



## pickslide

Im in for this one


----------



## pickslide

and again for good measure!


----------



## Chubba

i think this is my lucky week!


----------



## Big_Daddy

OK, Ok. I'll enter to win again.


----------



## Big_Daddy

copperhead said:


> HAHAHAHA ...It's Either a I-PON or a Tam-Pod


Nope, it's a Tamplifier!


----------



## greco

Another entry for me.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## zurn

pick me pick me pick me


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Draw ends tomorrow folks. Best of luck to all

Joyo Vintage Overdrive


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## WannabeGood

#2..........................post in this thread that is...............not a B.M.

Regards,


----------



## mrmatt1972

me again. The rest of you should stop posting! kkjuw


----------



## zurn

A post from the Android app will win


----------



## Fader

Ends tomorrow eh?


----------



## GuitarsCanada

zurn said:


> A post from the Android app will win


Aint GC fun?


----------



## gtone

Really don't need this as I just got a great OD. Oh what the fudge...


----------



## copperhead

hollowbody said:


> omg, i want one!!!!


If women a speaker for each breast ..I guess you would be in three different arguments at once largetonguelofu


----------



## Woof

Just to make sure this thread is still open


----------



## urko99

Just want to thank all the GC members for a great online community!


----------



## sulphur

OK, I'm in one more time!

*340!*


----------



## the_fender_guy

I'd like to hear my main Tele through it.


----------



## Rumble_b

Well I'd like to hear MY Tele through it!!!!kkjuw


----------



## Robert1950

He may say, "I'm Sir Pauly and I don't need no overdrive!" - BUT I DO!!!


----------



## rollingdam

one last shot


----------



## jimihendrix




----------



## Woof

Wow 35 pages...


----------



## zontar

the_fender_guy said:


> I'd like to hear my main Tele through it.





Rumble_b said:


> Well I'd like to hear MY Tele through it!!!!kkjuw


Then you'll have to come & visit with your Teles.


----------



## puckhead

as often as you'd like? hoo boy.
oh well, here's an entry


----------



## bleedingfingers

I'll take a shot


----------



## Fader

The fat lady is about to sing.


----------



## kenehdn

Fifth (and final) gear...good luck everyone .
Thank you GC for your generous ways.


----------



## Big_Daddy

In for the win!


----------



## Robert1950

I'm Lemmy and I AM &%$(@$ Overdrive!!!


----------



## Robert1950

Somehow the end of a Canada Post strike/lockout may have not been all that news worthy in Japan.


----------



## savageblue

Please pick me!


----------



## mrmatt1972

good morning, I'm still trying to win


----------



## hollowbody

i betcha i won't win, but if I do, i'll be pleased as punch!


----------



## Woof

Is there still time to get in on this???? 

again


----------



## LuckyZ2

*cool pedal*

I would love to give that pedal a test drive


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Robert1950 said:


> I'm Lemmy and I AM &%$(@$ Overdrive!!!


Everytime I see Lemmy I am reminded of this scene, in his case it would be $0.50

[video=youtube;em-NI-b6tIE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=em-NI-b6tIE&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## copperhead

It's Rockbound


----------



## CocoTone

In fer the win (Ihope!)


----------



## Chubba

just in case this is the one. Happy Friday!


----------



## z2000000

Always a chance!


----------



## canadian_man_44

I'll take it please.


----------



## nordlav

I need a new pedal, especially one modeled after a TS-808! Here's hoping!
Thanks


----------



## savageblue

Would look great on my pedalboard!


----------



## Robert1950

*OVERDRIVE !!!!
*


----------



## ezcomes

this will be my last post...hopefully the winning one...if not...see you monday!


----------



## foucreault

Vive la Musique!

Rock on!


----------



## jimihendrix

Does anyone have the correct time....???...


----------



## copperhead

Its 8:11 here


----------



## rollingdam

one last kick at the can


----------



## Guitar101

If I win this thing. I'm putting it back in for another go-round. There seems to be a lot more people that want an "Overdrive" pedal more than I do. Good luck to you all.


----------



## savageblue

Last chance!!!


----------



## Beatles

one last time !!


----------



## jimihendrix

is it eight o'clock yet...???...


----------



## jimihendrix




----------



## kenehdn

Since I got home by this time I may as well try one more entry...good luck everyone.


----------



## jimihendrix




----------



## Big_Daddy

Once more with feeling!


----------



## Robert1950

Well did I win or didn't I.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Forgot what time it was. Contest closed, winner announced shortly


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Winning post number is 129 folks !!!!


----------



## Chito

Congratulations Matt.


----------



## Robert1950

Can I change my name to mrmatt?  enjoy it.


----------



## Guest

mrmatt1972 said:


> Me again, hope I win (for once in my life kqoct)


Wish granted.


----------



## mrmatt1972

iaresee said:


> Wish granted.


 Pretty funny eh! Thanks GC.


----------



## zontar

Enjoy!
And for the rest of us--next time...


----------



## blam

congrats to the winner. be sure to post up some samples!


----------



## Mr Yerp

Congrats to the winner, and hope to hear a few clips!


----------



## simescan

Congrats mrmatt


----------



## GuitarsCanada

How did you enjoy the pedal, give us some feedback


----------



## jimihendrix

I think he converted it to a Freekish Blues Alpha Drive...and flipped it for over $300 bucks...!!!...ha ha ha...


----------



## mrmatt1972

GuitarsCanada said:


> How did you enjoy the pedal, give us some feedback


I liked it a lot, but my friend liked it more. I had it for 2 days before he took it home to play with and I haven't seen it since!  It's a good tube screamer, very nice for rock leads. I'd like a little more volume boost available than it has, and it might be a little fizzy for some, but it is smashingly good for the price point. The last tubescreamer variant I had was a Reverend Drivetrain 2, it is almost as good.

Matt


----------

